# Diverge vs Giant Revolt



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

For those of you who have either. What made you choose one over the other?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a 2020 Revolt advanced 2. I got it because of 2 reasons I could find it locally and the price was right. I really like the bike and the new 11sp 105 is nice. I guess Ultegra would have been better but I couldn't afford the 0. I also didn't want 1x because its replacing 2 road bikes so I wanted something that would ride road like a road bike but I could swap wheels and do gravel and dirt too.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

i think it would depend on how big a tire you want to run. The Giant can take wider than the Specialized.


----------

